# epic: still alive or death [Closed]



## Rino (Jan 6, 2007)

it has been a long time since there was an epic game here. so I wanna see who is interested before I start working out an epic game. 

so post here if you are interested, and/or have some tips for me running an epic game.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm intersted.  Haven't a clue what I would play, but I'm intersted in playing


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 6, 2007)

I've never played epic and only have access to the SRD epic rules but if you'll be gentle with me I'm willing to play


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 6, 2007)

I'd love to give it a try. High level games are a rare beast on the forums, but can be a blast. So many toys!


----------



## Rino (Jan 6, 2007)

with this setup I have in mind I can take any numbre of players.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm interested as well. Epic games being so rare.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm definitely interested. I haven't actually played epic before beyond a couple of posts in a game that died on the vine. But I have a reasonably good understanding of the epic rules.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 6, 2007)

I'd be interested. However, I'd want some level of assurance that the game was going to run for a decent amount of time. Designing an epic level PC takes a lot of effort, and it wouldn't be worth it if the game died after a month, like a large amount of PbP games tend to.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 7, 2007)

I have to agree with Rhun on this.  Cause it's really a pain in the rear to make an epic level character, and then just have it not be used.  I know I made a paladin, blackgarud, and a ranger just to see how it worked.  Not a fun thing to do


----------



## Rino (Jan 7, 2007)

since I have already 6 people who wanna play Epic. I'll start to further develop the game. this will take some time. since I'm also having mid terms (or how you could call them) in january, but since I have a lot of time on my hands at work, most of the time I'll start working out more and more. 

planning is to get the game up and running in about 2-3 weeks depending on how fast I can get everything sorted out. this may look like a large time frame but I just came up with the idea today. 

I understand your concerns about the time that is needed for an epic character, and the short lifespan of an epic campaign.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 7, 2007)

2-3 weeks sounds about right. I could take close to that long for me to put a new epic character together while keeping up with my other projects.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 7, 2007)

sounds good to me


----------



## lonesoldier (Jan 7, 2007)

Most excellent.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 7, 2007)

Any idea of what level epic campaign you are looking at, and which setting you plan on using?


----------



## James Heard (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah...the setup, nature, and other players of the game pretty much determines my interest level. I don't mind making up a character or three, but if I'm not getting into the whole of the game beforehand then it's really hard to figure out my eventual interest level. I mean, personally I'm not way into the whole menagerie sorts of games that somehow pop up in Epic Pbp games.


----------



## SolosAddie (Jan 7, 2007)

i'm interested in an epic level too.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 7, 2007)

It could be interesting, but I must tell I tried two game and both quickly died even before we enter into action. Also, the concept will play a good amount in the decision of if I want to join, as I have seen too much time Epic game that looks like more like power trip behind the numbers of there character and less on the personality and style of the characters itself.

I'm inetersted to hear about your campaign and I might want to join after that.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm most interested


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 8, 2007)

Me too.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm game.  Never played an epic character before, might as well give it a try.  But I'm with some of the others, I'd need at least a vague feel of the style/setting of the story in order to make a character that I'm going to be happy with, given the amount of time needed to make one up (even using Hero Forge).


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'd be interested. However, I'd want some level of assurance that the game was going to run for a decent amount of time. Designing an epic level PC takes a lot of effort, and it wouldn't be worth it if the game died after a month, like a large amount of PbP games tend to.



 Could not have said it better myself. 

Just for starters I am thinking of playing a Warforged with something like (2 Fig / 3 bard/ 5 WF Juggernaunt / 10 Freinzied Berserker). If we go higher than 20 than I might dip into War Hulk. 

Or might I go Psion depending on what is allowed. 


-Blood


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm interested. I've played in a couple of epic games so I'm pretty familiar with how it works.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 10, 2007)

I'd love to try an epic game again.

I'd love it even more if the game lasts a while.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 10, 2007)

count me in as well.


----------



## Rino (Jan 10, 2007)

well there is enough interest. but my schedule filled up so i dont have the time build the campaign any further. so please be patient......

since building a epic character takes a lot of time i'll give the requirments for the character now.

ECL 27 
Pc wealth of 27th level
28 point buy
PHB and MM1 races allowed of course, other races case by case review

Books:
Core books
Complete serie
Races of serie
Epic level handbook (with 3.5 update)
Faith & Pantheons (FR book) 
All other books will be viewed at case by case

Restrictions:
No psionics, I don’t have the books and never used them
Max 1 intelligent item each

Custom rules:
Clerics get automatic proficiency with their deity’s favored weapon. 
No mass damage
No custom epic spells
Die rolling will be done with invisible castle but I don’t link to the roll in the post.
Role a 1, is not a automatic miss but a -20 on the roll


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 10, 2007)

Do you have any alignment or conceptual guidelines?
(i.e., No Evil, no creatures with an Int of <6, etc)


----------



## Rino (Jan 10, 2007)

I prefer no evil, but evil w/o random destruction/murderwill be allowed

I would like to see a concept first.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 10, 2007)

I've got concepts, what I'm looking for is enough info to narrow them down.  

Will the PC's be working together, seperate but in parallel, or in opposition to each other?

Is there some large goal the PC's will be tracking towards (fending off an attacking [extraplanar?, undead?, monstrous?] army, defeating a BBEG, etc), or are you looking to provide a sandbox and expect PC's to make their own fun?  

Are you looking for typical adventurers, or characters who wield political power (heads of state/church, etc) in addition to "simple" martial power?


----------



## James Heard (Jan 10, 2007)

I noticed that you mentioned a FR accessory, is this going to be a FR game or are you just looking for crunch from the book?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 10, 2007)

A concept I was just toying with was a half-fiend or half-dragon Dryder; ranger 6/ sorcerer 1/ arcane archer 6 or 7, but had a couple questions. 

Since all dryders started out as dark elves, would they still be able to be arcane archers and would they be able to use things like the elven greatbow to its full advantage?

Can specific weapons/armor etc. be further enchanted? ie: Sunblade, elven chain etc.

Would an adamantine shield give the DR from it's coresponding weight (light or heavy)?

Can we use the doublecast aternate rule to give an item 2 powers (for double the price)?
ie: take a Ghost Gauntlet price 68,500gp then add the Rust ability to it for twice the price (11,500X2).


----------



## Rino (Jan 10, 2007)

@pyrex: the would work as a group. i'm still working out the story, but i dont think it well be extraplanar

@vertex69: no I dont consider drider then as elven, although they are drow desending. I believe that the DR from adamantine is listed in de DMG 3.5 somewhere after the cursed items. stacking of abilities is done by adding 0.5 to the baseprice like: take a Ghost Gauntlet price 68,500gp then add the Rust ability to it for twice the price (11,500X*1.5*). etc.... AND item slots can be changed like belt of health or head band of wisdom, BUT I wont allow cloak of dex, you understand what I mean

@james: book is needed for the game, that is why it's on the list. 

okay, more about the concept of the game. you are chosen heroes from your diety (dont have to be all clerics) to help them in a common goal. yes this concept is already done but failed to get of the ground after about 10 posts IC. and I believe it was a non-epic game by a friend of mine. 

I would suggest get a few concept characters and decide what to do when I have more to tell you. 

Disclaimer: I'm not a native english speaker so things might be confusing sometimes. better that you ask me to rewrite stuff then asuming things that aint true because you dont understand what I'm trying to say.

EDIT: other question/suggestions/adventure related junk can also be sent to: steven_vanthart@hotmail.com


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 10, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> @vertex69: no I dont consider drider then as elven, although they are drow desending. I believe that the DR from adamantine is listed in de DMG 3.5 somewhere after the cursed items. stacking of abilities is done by adding 0.5 to the baseprice like: take a Ghost Gauntlet price 68,500gp then add the Rust ability to it for twice the price (11,500X*1.5*). etc.... AND item slots can be changed like belt of health or head band of wisdom, BUT I wont allow cloak of dex, you understand what I mean




Ok I'm still a bit confused. So a dryder *cannot* be an arcane archer or use an elven greatbow to full effect? Dryders are elves that failed a gods test and are transformed, not a race unto themselves.

Would a character wearing heavy adamantine armor and wielding a heavy adamantine shield have DR 6/-? Or does the DR from adamantine armor and shields stack with the barbarian class DR since its the same type?

I'll go by whatever you say, just want to be clear


----------



## Rino (Jan 10, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> Ok I'm still a bit confused. So a dryder *cannot* be an arcane archer or use an elven greatbow to full effect? Dryders are elves that failed a gods test and are transformed, not a race unto themselves.
> 
> Would a character wearing heavy adamantine armor and wielding a heavy adamantine shield have DR 6/-? Or does the DR from adamantine armor and shields stack with the barbarian class DR since its the same type?
> 
> I'll go by whatever you say, just want to be clear




my mistake on the dryder part, they are drow and therefore have elven blood so I'll consider then as elven for those things

DR of the armor will stack, but not with the bbn DR. although same type they come from different reasons. or you will have to convince me that Bbn have adamantine skin


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 11, 2007)

I was thinking of adapting the character I made for a different epic game. He's a debauched and irreverent cleric, who, because he has the destiny domain, is convinced that the world is about to end. On his own he'd just enjoy himself as much as possible before 'the end'. But the other PCs won't have too hard a time convincing him to at least try to prevent armageddon.

Oh, are clerics of a concept rather than a particular deity allowed? I don't think there are any FR gods with the destiny domain, since its from the Races of Destiny book.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 11, 2007)

would having an animated shield count as carrying a shield since it carries and wields itself?


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jan 11, 2007)

Are you still taking interested parties?

I would love to play a battle Cleric; a Cleric with the Sword of "Insert new campaign deity here"
PrC (The zealous cleric who tries to banish demons/evil)

Or I would love to play a Fighter/Wizard/Abjuration Champion from Complete Mage (the last of a dying order of wizard warriors)

Or a Druid/Wizard/Arcane Heirophant (The Elven Wizard who because of his love for nature decides to join the drudic order. ) 

Well just to be sure...
Or a Rogue15/Fighter2/Chameleon 10  (A recruiter for a lost/hidden college of odd balls but after years of searching and finding failed recruits he searches to find the perfect recruit.)


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 11, 2007)

Repost: Never got an answer. 

Just for starters I am thinking of playing a Warforged with something like (2 Fig / 3 bard/ 5 WF Juggernaunt / 10 Freinzied Berserker / 7 War Hulk).

Are we allowed minor artifacts?

I only ask as the book Races of Eberron is listed as an acceptable source. I can supply all Warforged related material if needed. PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 11, 2007)

I have an old Succubus character I'd like to adapt to this game, and perhaps turn into an Incubus. Succubus 6hd + 6 LA, Blackguard 3, Marshal 12, (or something like that). Does that sound ok?

She's CE, but in a succubussy kind of way. She prefers corrupting people over murdering them and though she doesn't mind fighting she's unlikely to go on a random killing spree. A useful diplomat/support character both to fighters and spellcasters. (And don't worry; I won't play her like a brainless slut, even though she's not above exploiting her looks to get what she wants. I will do my best not to push her charisma too far down the other players troaths, though.)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 11, 2007)

can someone post the money for ECL 27? I dont get my epic handbook back until tommorrow.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm thinking of doing a level elven 8 warmage/ 10 bladesinger/ 9 fighter matter of fact I'll get started on him now


----------



## Velmont (Jan 11, 2007)

A 27th level character... what story could have a 27th level character, as he would most liekly have a long and interetsing one. Where does his story starts? I have no idea of teh world you want to play in, so I'll try to give no name and just familiar sight of the people surroudning him and the place he has visited... so let's start the story of this... let's call him the Wanderer. Why a wanderer? Someone who has such skills and knowledge that only a 27th character can have must have travel a lot. He could be some leader of nation, but I prefer to play someone who has no more responsability.

-=-=-= Wanderer Story  =-=-=-

X years ago (level X)

My name is Volindar. I am a storyteller. I'll tell you the story of a wanderer that came many years ago, in this small town. He was only travelling, between two points. Where did he came from, I do not know. Where he was heading, the story doesn't tell. But I know one thing, here, some event important in his life happen.

He was suppose to just pass the night here and leave the day after. Talk to Conrad, the old Innkeeper, he will tell you I am not lying, as it was Conrad who received him. But a messenger came to him. The messenger was coming from anotehr direction. He gave him a letter. After he has read it, the wanderer entered some fury. He smashed a table in two. His anger was so great that everyone in the room was scared by his reaction. He returned to his room and awaited there. He spend a whole week in his room. Conrad never bother him, he was only hoping his customer would leave without doing further damage. He didn't even asked for a meal. Only a few faint sound once in a while could tell he was still there. On the ninth night, just as the moon was full, as it was litghing the bottom of of teh well with her rays, he exit his room. He walks on the central place and await next to the well.

He didn't await long. A cloaked figure came to him. The cloaked figure started to talk to him. The wanderer was boiling with anger. At a moment, he raised his hand and hit the cloaked figure falled on the ground under the hit. The hit was so violent that the hood falled. The figure was a lovely lady. Her light and golden hairs was reflecting the moonlight. Her eyes was silvery and was enough to seduce the first man coming. But the wanderer wasn't the first man, and didn't seemed affected by her charm, and she didn't seemed hurt by his punch. She simply standed up and stared a moment at the wanderer. She handed him a silvery object and stared at it a moment. He closed his hand over the object and put it in his pocket. From that moment, the wanderer lost something of himself. His anger changed into some sort of despair. The lady left him and he stayed by the well for hours. when the moon was about to dissapear at the horizon, he simply throwed a silver coins into the well and returned to his room. 

The day after, he left the village without a word. He turns back on the road he came. Before leaving, he left over an hundread gold pieces to Conrad. He was never seen again in this village. I'll tell you more about him another day.

-=-=-= Wanderer Concept =-=-=-
Ok... starts to like that story, still open to a lot of possibility, but with that, i suppose he would be stronger than the average, so he will most likely end as a warrior or holy warrior of some sort. I think playing some kind of divine caster/warrior could be interesting, but let's see where this story lead us.

I've not yet decided who is the lady, what is the silver object that he was given, what he was doing on that road, why he has turn back and what broke his spirit like that.

By the way, if there is thing you want to add to this story, or if you don't like it, tell it. I'll continue another day.


----------



## Wrahn (Jan 11, 2007)

You still have room?  I have been following the thread, but I had assumed that you would start a new OOC when you were ready to run and enough people here to convince you that there was still interest, so my posting was irrelevant.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 11, 2007)

Here we go,

Tenneth, The Trajedy of the Underdark
​     While picking mushrooms in the underdark for her potions, a drow cleric happened upon a beautiful winged man fighting an ultraloth. Her dark nature getting the better of her, she watched the fight until the demon delivered a devasting rend to the deva's head. Unfortunately the beast turned on her after it had slew the angel. After several days her ravaged and unconsious form was found by others from her order. A month later the cleric discovered she carried its child. To hide her eternal shame she concealed it from everyone. When Tenneth was born, his "demonic" ancestory was apparent. His mother hid him as best she could, but boys being boys he escaped every chance he could as he grew.
     Always cloaked to hide his silky black bat wings, the boy's fighting prowess soon eclipsed that of the other drow children 20 or 30 years his senior. Unfortunately that was excactly what drew Lolths attention to him. Tenneth was brought before Lolth with his mother, who knew her life was over at that instant. Lolth's gaze searing a hole strait through her. A smile, the likes of which could not have been any more vicious and malevolent from any deity with only 1 mouth, slowly spread across the goddess's face as her eyes turned to the boy. His mother, out of pure reflex, threw herself  in front of her son to shield him from the deity's wrath. But even as she clasped him to her body, the chitinous clack of the childs new limbs made her recoil in disgust. Then the new _half-fiend drider_ boy vanished. 
     Lolth's vengence had made a "True Believer" out of the boy as he found himself alone in a strange blue-ceilinged cave that was larger than anywhere he had ever seen. Wandering the land, his faith kept him from degenerating into a mindless killer. The light did not hurt his eyes anymore however his new body ached at every step since he now had 8 legs (it took him less than a month to reach his full large size). Then Lolth's voice chimed inside his skull "You were never meant to be my little abomination. You can no longer proceed down the clerics path your wretch of a mother started you on, find another way and perhaps we will see what you can make of your future."
     So abandoned by his people, his mother and even by his god, Tenneth went out into world above ground to find a new path. Lolth's competitive streak was deeply apparent as he found himself to be a natural bowmen. Flying and hunting became favorite pass times for Tenneth as adventures unfolded around him, his arcane talents immediately melding with his skills as an archer.

Tenneth, Neutral-Evil Half-Fiend Drider /Fighter2/Arcane Aracher11


----------



## Rino (Jan 11, 2007)

all concepts are good, races of destiny and ebberon are good. races of series was it posted on. so i allow all those books, gives good inside on your characters. 

build a PC and I'll take a look who gets in. going for a balanced group.

@vertex: I wont allow celestial and CN and loth as deity


----------



## Rino (Jan 11, 2007)

Wrahn said:
			
		

> You still have room?  I have been following the thread, but I had assumed that you would start a new OOC when you were ready to run and enough people here to convince you that there was still interest, so my posting was irrelevant.




new OOC will be posted


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 11, 2007)

While I don't have a lot of flavor text to post, here's the concept I'm working on:

Specialist Abjurer with the Master Specialist and Initiate of the Sevenfold Veil PrC's, specializing in wards and magical defenses.  Probably court wizard to a good ruler of a good kingdom.

Since I'm likely to have an extensive set of spellbooks, how do you want me to handle acquisition of spells beyond what you automatically get by levelling?


----------



## Rino (Jan 11, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> While I don't have a lot of flavor text to post, here's the concept I'm working on:
> 
> Specialist Abjurer with the Master Specialist and Initiate of the Sevenfold Veil PrC's, specializing in wards and magical defenses.  Probably court wizard to a good ruler of a good kingdom.
> 
> Since I'm likely to have an extensive set of spellbooks, how do you want me to handle acquisition of spells beyond what you automatically get by levelling?




the idea is good, But I dont realy get the last part. you mean the bonus spell through INT mod?


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 11, 2007)

I was thinking an human Half-Fey Fighter 10/duelist 10/ Street Fighter 5/ 

Have to look back at the half-fey template again though.
Duelist is from DMG, street fighter I think is from either complete Warrior or complete adventurer, Half-Fey template is from Fiend Folio, which despite being 3.0 has been updated to 3.5 through a document WOC sent out, and the template never changed. LA +2 if I'm not mistaken. 

Another possiblity I was thinking of is an elven werewolf cleric with the prestige class, can't remember what, it's from Complete divine, that gives him more contorl over bieng a werewolf.

My final idea would be a human level 27 warlock. 

What do you think. The first and last seem most appealing to me.


----------



## Rino (Jan 11, 2007)

If you can all wait a few more days then I will post the new OOC and the official recruitment thread


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 11, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> the idea is good, But I dont realy get the last part. you mean the bonus spell through INT mod?




No, I mean I want to buy more spells and scribe them into my spellbook.

I assume that at the very least I'll have to pay the 100gp/page* (i.e. 100gp/spell level) to scribe them into my spellbooks; but there is still the question of how much I have to pay to acquire the spell in the first place.  The typical options would be to either pay SL*50gp (the listed cost to copy a spell out of another wizard's spellbook) or SL*CL*25 (to buy a scroll).

I've also seen DM's rule that the acquisition expense be ignored (i.e., you generally don't bill PC's for every scroll they've ever used, so that extends to scrolls that were scribed instead of cast); but you still need to pay the 100gp/page for spellbooks, which also seems perfectly reasonable to me and results in less bookkeeping.

*Of course, past 10th level or so most wizards aren't actually paying 100gp/page for typical spellbooks, they're using Blessed Books for ~12.5gp/page.


----------



## Rino (Jan 11, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> I've also seen DM's rule that the acquisition expense be ignored (i.e., you generally don't bill PC's for every scroll they've ever used, so that extends to scrolls that were scribed instead of cast); but you still need to pay the 100gp/page for spellbooks, which also seems perfectly reasonable to me and results in less bookkeeping.




go ahead with this option


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 11, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> @vertex: I wont allow celestial and CN and loth as deity




Ok I changed it. How does it look now? 
My rationalle worked like this: 
His mother was CN (1 step off of Lolth's alignment) so the astral deva could have fallen in love with her. Half celestial states always any G, and drider states always CE. The G & E cancel eachother out leaving CN, which is still only 1 step from Lolth's alignment  
But I understand you not wanting something with G-N-E all rolled into one  

Can the magic armor enhancements be placed on robes? ie: +3, Glamered, fire resistance etc.

Reposts: Would having an animated Shield count as carrying a shield since it carries and wields itself?
Could you post the amount of money that ECL 27 provides for everyone? Just the number in parethesis added to post #25 would be great


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 11, 2007)

yes, you are counted as wielding the shield (emphasis mine)



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> *Animated*
> Upon command, an animated shield floats within 2 feet of the wielder, protecting her as if she were using it herself but freeing up both her hands. Only one shield can protect a character at a time. *A character with an animated shield still takes any penalties associated with shield use, such as armor check penalty, arcane spell failure chance, and nonproficiency*.
> 
> Strong transmutation; CL 12th; Craft Magic Arms and Armor, animate objects; Price +2 bonus.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 11, 2007)

Exerpt from the (partially destroyed) Chronicles of the Foranmar Empire. 

Written by Gan Manzeb in the Third Century of the Fifth Age.


...
And then the beast entered the city, cloaking his Satanic nature behind the face of God. Woe, oh woe, for love came to the hearts of mortals and the words of warning fell unheeded. The Angels wept, unable to save their chosen people. Woe, for that day the Empire died and was reborn in Darkness. And its death throes would devastate a world.

He came into the city. And his seed would spawn legions. He came into the city and his smile broke the Heart of the World. 
.....................................................................
woe 
............................................................................. 
Zarangabay met the challenge weeping yoyously
.... 
Bitter was that day.
....  
Who can blame the Empress for her weakness? Is not Beauty truth? How can it hide such deception? For know that the Stranger did submit to her power and offered his gifts freely in humility. Magnanimity and clemency are the marks of a great ruler and the world applauded her mercy. Before long the world would love her for her betrayal of God. Oh, cursed is the folly of man! Twice cursed the folly of womankind! Oh woe, oh soon the world would cry.
.............................. 
And he built his temple upon the Mountain upon the second day.
....
woe.
...........................................................................................................................


(ooc: I'm going with the Incubus (same stats as the Succu but male), easier to avoid the sex-kitten trap that way. Stats and more backstory coming up.)

---
edit: Question about items: Do you use the (silly and cumbersome) rule about item affinities (that specific types of encantment are attuned to different parts of the body) or may I change my cloak of charisma into an amulet of a ring (with the same stats and cost)? There are situations in which clothing is an obstacle where a character might need his charisma.  

On the same topic: Do you allow custom-made items (made in accordance with the rules about item-creation)?


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 11, 2007)

Rino, I'm looking at trying to keep _Dispel Magic_ (and its variants) somewhat useful at Epic levels (which is partially aided by the Master Specialist levels), but I'm having trouble finding a combination that keeps it competitive.

Would you be open to either/both of the following?  I'd like to avoid Epic Spellcasting if possible as you've disallowed custom spells.
  1) A feat which extends the caster-level cap of the Dispel series.
  2) An epic extension of the Master Specialist PrC.


----------



## Rino (Jan 12, 2007)

@pyrex: I dont have the time realy to look into those things, but if you have the time then I would even encourage you to do it. I would suggest a epic progressen on PrC more then the feat. 

@nephtys: I allow relocating of those items, but they have to make sense, charisma is all about looks IMO so anything like Amulet and headband I allow but no ring. If you follow the creation rules it's fine by me. but when you do post the calculation steps so you can check yourself and I can check them.

BTW, official threads are starting tomorrow, well more like in abou 12 hours. damn I stay up much to late these days. game play wil start somewhere near the end of the month. final recruitment time will end in 2 weeks. but all info will be posted in that thread


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2007)

Hope I haven't lost my place. Finally got my concept!

I'll write something up and post it tonight! Just trying to keep my foot in the door.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 12, 2007)

What about Leadership? Do you allow followers and cohorts? (A marshal needs an army   )


----------



## Voidrazor (Jan 12, 2007)

Rather than worshipping a concept would it be possible to design my own god for the campaign? Essentially, she would be the somewhat Darwinian goddess of fate and evolution. Her domains would be Destiny, Animal, Celerity, Strength, and Plant, with a portfolio along similar lines.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Is the Minature's Handbook and acceptable source? More specifically the War Hulk PrC and the Belt of Magnificence (+6 to all stats belt 200K)

EDIT: Also what is your ruling on 'Enbedded vs Attached Components' for the Warforged?
Attached Components is another phrase when using regular magical items to enhance your character. And Enbedded Components is paying double the price of a magical item so that it does not take up its normal slot. (i.e. paying double for Vest of Resistance and it does not take up the chest slot) 

EDIT2: Also what is ruling on artificats? Minor? Major? or non at all?

-Blood


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jan 12, 2007)

I think my choice would be to try a Druid 14/Wizard 3/Arcane Heirophant 10

An Elf of a cast of plant loving elves and joins the secret sect learning the ancient arts.

More if i feel i stand a chance entering.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2007)

lol...Triangle!

Aw man. I should have posted my idea  more completely. 

Well, I have other ideas too.


----------



## Rino (Jan 12, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Is the Minature's Handbook and acceptable source? More specifically the War Hulk PrC and the Belt of Magnificence (+6 to all stats belt 200K)
> 
> EDIT: Also what is your ruling on 'Enbedded vs Attached Components' for the Warforged?
> Attached Components is another phrase when using regular magical items to enhance your character. And Enbedded Components is paying double the price of a magical item so that it does not take up its normal slot. (i.e. paying double for Vest of Resistance and it does not take up the chest slot)
> ...




minature's not allowed, so are artifacts

I have never used warforged in any adventure yet, so I cant give an answer straight away. but I'll think about it

@nephtys: managing a couple of epic character is hard enough so no Leadership please
@vertexx: you have all the realms god to chose from, and all that are mentioned in the books. so i think you have too much choice already


positions in the group will be given after I looked at all the characters. so see your admission as a kind of application for a job in the party


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Understood about the Minatures Handbook and artifacts. However, the PrC that I would like to use is this one right here: War Hulk PLEASE 

Understood if you say 'No', will look for another PrC. 

One last try,  


-Blood


----------



## Rino (Jan 12, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Understood about the Minatures Handbook and artifacts. However, the PrC that I would like to use is this one right here: War Hulk PLEASE
> 
> Understood if you say 'No', will look for another PrC.
> 
> ...




I'm sorry, Still no


----------



## Rino (Jan 12, 2007)

This THread is closed!!


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 12, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> @pyrex: I dont have the time realy to look into those things, but if you have the time then I would even encourage you to do it. I would suggest a epic progressen on PrC more then the feat.




The only meaningful class feature that scales with level is the Increased Caster Level, so here's what I'd propose for an epic progression:

-----
Spellcasting:  At each level your spellcasting ability increases (to the max of 20th level, then only your caster level increases).

Caster Level Increase:  At 12th level and every 3rd level thereafter, your caster level in your specialist school increases by 1

Bonus Feat:  At 13th level and every 3rd level thereafter, an Epic Master Specialist gains a bonus Epic feat off of the Epic Wizard list.
-----

Aaaand Done!


----------



## Velmont (Jan 13, 2007)

Finally, I got some inspiration out of this short story... I hope it isn't too much, because it looks more like the half of it only.

Rino, if you want to alter something, tell it to me, I am open to it. Tell me if you like this.

To the other players, if you want to add your characters to my backstory, suggets me some idea, or if you want to make my character appear in your story, go on. If we are to be a EPIC team, most likely we have met each other before.

[SBLOCK=Story]I remember the first time I have spoken to that wanderer. It was a few months after he came to our small village. After a visit to my family, I left our village in direction of the north. I haven’t been cautious and I have fallen in a trap set by some bandits. They appeared out of no where. They were four, two on each side. The road was blocked. I had no way to escape except the forest. They seemed only interest to loot my death body, so I flee. I ran for an hour. I think the stopped to follow me long time before that, but I was too scared. When I finally stop to run, I found myself in the middle of a forest I didn't know anything about that place. I was lost.

I wandered during hours. I was losing hope to find my way. I was thinking that savage animals would feast on me during the night when I fall on a small shack lost in the wood. No trails lead to this house. I thought I could at least find shelter in it for the night. When I arrive next to it, I saw some light inside. I hesitate to approach. And if that was my bandit's hideout? The darkness was falling pretty fast, and the sky was covered by cloud, but if we could see the stars, the moon would be about to show it face. I had nothing much to lose now, so I knock. I heard a noise inside and then it was a complete silence. After a moment, I knocked again. No one answered. I pled to the door, I told I was scared and would surely die if he wouldn't at least give me shelter for the night.

The door opened. I was looking at a man in good help. My first thought was he was most likely a lumberjack. He was looking strong and healthy. A few scars could be seen on his hands, most likely from hard labor. His face was dirty. He was wearing simple clothing. His long black hairs were messy and dirty and attached in pony tail. But then I saw his eyes. Silver eyes! They were beautiful, but they were showing a mix of hatred, anger and fear. I made a step back. I wanted to present myself, to break the ice, but the words were stuck in my throat. It is him who spoke first.

"Leave, it is not safe here." he told me. His voice was deep. It was the voice of someone who is suffering.

"If I leave, I'll die under the claw of the wild beasts. My only hope is in your shelter." I answered.

"Leave!" he shouts. Suddenly, a faint silvery light pierce the clouds and light his face. His face had become red. It looks like I didn't exist anymore for the man. I was fascinated and scared to death by that man. I stood there and stared at him. He was fighting a battle that seems above my understanding. He suddenly slammed the door and then he starts to shout. A moment later, the silence was back. I was still standing there, trying to understand what I had seen. It is the cry of a wolf from some distance that reminds me where I was standing. I approach the door and slowly try to open it.

Inside the small shack was a simple bed, a chest, a fire pit with a lighted fire and the death body of a deer. The smell of the fresh meet was floating in the air. The man was kneeling in front of the fire. He seemed absorbed by some thing. I slowly close the door and sit down on the bed and wait. I think I have waited an hour before the man finally stood up.

"You'll be safe tonight. Tomorrow morning, I'll show you the way to road. From there, you should be able to find the nearest village. It is at a day of walk from here. You want some roasted deer?"

"Yes." I answered "Thank you for your help. I fled some bandits and lost my way. I was lucky to fall on you."

"Yes, you are lucky..." he repeats, but he seems to know something I didn't when he said that.

He opened the chest. I saw inside a beautiful mace. I didn't recognize it at first. He took a knife and closes the chest back. As he was preparing the meat, I wondered what a lumberjack could do with a heavy mace. As he was preparing the meat, I saw his face lighted by the fire. It is there I remember him. I remember to have seen him in the Inn a few months earlier at the Inn, by the fire pit. Because of that, I decided to break the silence.

"I'm Volindar. I am a storyteller."

He came back to his chest without answering me. I look again inside. He took two plates. I was still fascinated by the mace. It seems as if the edge of the mace had the form of the different phase of the moon. He closed the chest and stared at me. My eyes quickly flee and I stared at the fire. I felt like if I was caught at doing something forbidden. He places the roasted meat in the plate and gives me the best piece. I felt even guiltier. He was receiving me like a good host and I was spying over his privacy.

We start to eat. The meat was good. The man sat down on the ground. The man didn't seem hungry and barely touch his piece. He stood up once to put some wood in the fire. As he sat back down, he leaned his back on the wall.

"My name is Tabrin Silverfield." he told me. I interrupt my meal and look at him. He seemed disturb by some thought. He stayed silent a moment before he continue to speak to me. "I am born in a small village in the north. I am the son of a hunter, the eldest one. I was supposed to become one myself. I must tell I have become one, but it is not really the one I thought I would become. The gods have played me a strange trick."

I didn't know what to tell, so I took another bite. My piece of meat was growing cold, but I didn't care much. I felt like if that I didn't arrive here by luck, or bad luck, depending the way you see it. I felt I came here to be some kind of confident. Some god or the destiny has put me on his path to listen to him. He had changed since he opened the door. It was a broken man I was looking at, an empty shell. It seemed the battle he was fighting inside of him had exhausted him. So I kept listening.

"I was only ten years old when my destiny was revealed. A large man came to my town. He stayed there for a few days. He told he was seeking someone. On the third night, the man starts to wander outside the Inn, under the light of the full moon. I met him. It was in the middle of the night. I was with my father. Our cow was about to give birth to a veal. He heard the sounds and came to us. He offered us to help. My father accepted, the cow wasn't in good shape. The birth was difficult, but we saved both the veal and the cow. My father thanked him and offered him something to eat and drink. He refused, but he asked us to talk with him. My father is a good man and accepted to give him some time. He told us he was a follower of Selûne, and that's why he was wandering under the full moon. He was praying his goddess. But she had revealed him that he would find that night a kid that would give the gift of life to an animal, and that kid would be important to her.

My father only smiled. He respects a lot Selûne. My father had traveled a lot and asked her protection many times he had to sleep outside. She never failed him. But I don't think he had believed the man. He thanks him and the man left, but just before he turned to me and add 'Kid, Selûne have chosen you, you can't escape your destiny, you like it or not. The day after, I seek the man at the Inn to ask him more about Selûne, but he had left. My father told me not to bother about that, which he was a good man but I don't need to believe all that I hear."

The man paused. Something passes in his mind as he smiled for a moment but he told nothing about what it was. He just continued. "Three years after, the prediction of that man became true. I started to dream every full moon about a woman. She was a traveler that was stopping by our house. I was alone in it, so I offered her to stay for the night. She accepted. She entered our home and put a heavy mace shaped like the four moons. She sits at the table and we start to speak, and to speak about many thing. Each dream was different. She told me that I could become more than what I was. I would just need to put the will in it.

That summer, there was a drought. Our crops were barely surviving and our well didn't give enough water. The veal that was now a cow was suffering from the heat. I was taking care of her. I took the bucket and put some water in it and offered the cow to drink. It was far from enough. It would have barely quenched my thirst. I remembered what the woman in my dream told me, and what the large man told me. If Selûne had really chosen me, I thought she could surely offer me a little something. I wasn't asking much, simply a bucket of water. I wish it strongly. I didn't wanted that cow to die. I was there at her birth. I have taken care of her during three years, everyday. Selûne listen to my prayer. She filled the bucket. I was amazed. I quickly fetch my father and show him the feat I just did. It disturbs him. During all the summer, once per day, I was filling the bucket for cow. She stayed healthy while all was barely surviving under this heat. I was happy. 

When the winter arrived, my father spoke to me. He told me that it would be a waste to use my gift here. He told me he knew a temple of Selûne. It was at one month of walk. I would have to go visit it and seek advice to the high priestess. But my father couldn't come with me, he had to take care of the farm and my brothers were too young to help. He told me that Herbert had to go in that direction, and would take me. Herbert was a trader that was born in our small town and because of that, he always stop in our town for a week before continuing his travel. 

I was anxious of this departure. It was the first time I would leave the town, and it would be with a man I was considering almost a stranger. So I left and travel for over a month, as we had to stop to sell and buy an items here and there. After two weeks of discovery and interest, I start to miss my family. After a month, I wanted to come back home. After six week, I finally arrive at the temple. Herbert led be in there. I walk at his side, scared by everything. Missing so much my family, I had imagined that the people at the temple were ugly and evil cultist that would prevent me to see again my family. I just wanted to run. But if my father would have heard that i would have fled, after he sent me here, he would have been angry, so I kept my courage.

I met in the garden a beautiful woman. She was tall and lovely. She had blond hair like the golden wheat in the end of the summer, like the sun, and she had silver eyes, just like mine. I think I felt in love right there." A smile appeared on his face. He sighs and felt silent for a moment, absorbed by his thought. 

It is there I risked a question. "Is it the same which you spoke with by the well in a small town south of here?" Once I finish asking the question, I knew I made a mistake. His sight was on me. I could see the knife in his eyes. I had spied on him that night, I had been curious to know what he was doing outside. I should have spied on him. But today, my curiosity had made me revealed the only secret I knew about him. I had gone too far by spying him. I thought a moment he would just throw me out of his shelter.

"How do you know that?"

"I live in that small town. I spied on you. I was curious to know what a man who spends a week in his room could seek outside the Inn in the middle of the night."

"What have you seen?"

I hesitated, but I thought the truth would be the only acceptable answer. "All. I have seen all but heard nothing, I was too far. I saw both you talking, I saw you hitting her and I saw her giving you a silver object..." The man had closed his eyes. He seemed but angry and sad. What could torment a man like that? I was wondering. He stood up and open his chest again. When I saw the heavy mace again, I knew why it was familiar. The mace was the symbol of all the warriors of Selûne. So my lumberjack, the same farm boy have spoken about, the wanderer who visit my town was a follower of Selûne. 

He took a silver circlet out of his chest. It was a simpel item, decorated with a simple waxing moon. "The moon of hope.” He told me as he stared at the circlet. He put it on his head and he closed his eyes. He seemed like he was released of some weight. A peacfull emotion filled him and he stayed like that a moment. He returned to his place and sit back on the ground. I look back into the chest he had left open but I quickly turn back my attention to him, as if I was guilty of some crime. He smiled and asks me to close it. I obeyed. I didn't want to contradict him.

He then, he answered my question just as if our conversation hadn’t been interrupt. "Yes, it is her. She is an elven maiden dedicated to Selûne, the high priestess of the temple I was received in. When she first saw me, she looked at me like as if I was some kind of sacred artifact. She ignored Herbert for a moment. I felt uneasy as she was staring at me, but at the same time, I like to be the center of her attention. I had forgotten all the idea I made of the cult of Selûne. How could such beautiful creature do any harm..." Something was sarcastic in this last sentence. I felt it. But I had to agree. How could she do anything harmful? "She told Herbert she would take care of my education. That I would return to the farm on the first day of the seed-time and I would come back here by the last day of the crop, and it would be herself that would take care of that. Herbert bowed and left me there. I felt sad to know I wouldn’t be with my father for all the winter, but I thought it would be even worst to be away from her during the summer.

I spent the next 10 years in this temple. On my 7th year, I stop to travel back to my farm. I pass the last three years to train and learn to focus my powers. At first, I was happy to be there, but it isn't her who took care of my teaching, it was the large men who took care of my education. His name is Barton. He is a Lycanthrope, a werebear and a great healer. He is a kind man and took great care of me. He thought me how to channel the gifts of Selûne and how to fight with a mace and how to use my speed against his strength. But even then, I was happy to come back home, as I found it boring after a few months. It is the great priestess who carry me to my home and back to the temple by the mean of magical travel.

With the time passing, I felt that m love wasn't returned by the high priestess. So I start to lose interest in my training. I was training only for my father, so I could show him my progress. He was honored to have his son chosen by Selûne, but as the time pass, I felt I wasn't quite in my place in the temple and I started to lose contact with my family. After the three last years, I never felt so lonely. The big Barton couldn't do anything. He was a nice man, but he was my mentor. I never really made a friend at the temple. I felt like if I was wasting my life there. At least, my training was finished, so I decide to come back home, by my own mean. I needed to think before I arrive back to my home town. I left the temple the day before the high priestess was supposed to send me back home.

I walked the same road I did with Herbert. I wondered where he was now. I didn't saw it in the last five years. I also asked myself what I could do with my gift. Selûne gave it to me, but never told me why, so I was guessing it would be to my own judgment to use it. But what could I do with it? I was imagining myself opening a small chapel in my home town and welcome the travelers. I was thinking my father would be proud of that idea." Something was troubling him. He seems attached to his father. Each time he speaks of him is with emotion. But I feel in his voice that he speak in the past... what has happen to his father I asked myself?

"One night, I met four men on the side of the road. The darkness was coming. I decided to stop and ask them if I could joint them for teh night. As I asked that, I saw there weapons. One of them was wounded. They were mercenaries. Probably they got into a fight during the veening and they were resting, unable to come back in time to some village because of there wounded companion. One of them look at me with suspicion. He stared at me, as if he wanted to evaluate me. He told me that I was welcome if I could offer something. I told them I could heal there wounded friend. They weren't convinced, but they told nothing, I just felt it. Suspicions were floating in the air. As no one had made any protest, I approach the wounded and put my hand on his wound. He never react to the pain. I asked Selûne to heal the man, what she has done. The atmosphere changed at that moment, and there leader welcome me for the night. His name was Darion. The day after, he offered me to join them on there road to the city.

I've never been to the city, and I told myself I would have to stay in my town to take care of the chapel I want to build, so the chance might not present itself before a long time. I choosed to follow them to city. I never thought it could be so big, so I stayed with them. They were amused by my reaction. They report to some trader about a group of bandits they got rid of. After that, they spend a week relaxing. For me, I was discovering the city. I completly forgot I was going back home. But I run out of gold. Darion offer me some and I accepted. I didn't knew what I did. A few day later, he came to see me. He told me I was in debt. They had a new contract. A ravaging band of orcs where raiding a mine for some ore. They were killing the miners. They had been hired to get rid of them, but his men wanted a healer. I followed them, Darion gave me little choice.

The live of a mercenary isn't what I wanted, but I was stuck with them. When I arrived at the mine, the orc had done a new raid the day before. I start to help with my healing but Darion stop me. He told to keep some for his men and to prepare for the day after. We left the miners, some on the edge of death, and we start to hunt the orcs. Darion had recruited four more men, so we were nine in total. After a few days, we found there camp. It was hidden in teh mountain, and they were climbing down once in a while. Under the cover of the night, they attacked. I was behind and I had to take the falen out of the fight and make sure they doesn't die. Three men felt, on of them beheaded. His head rolled to my feat. I was sure I would faint at that moment, but somehow, I stayed couscious, but an orc attacked me, so I had to defend myself. Barton had showed me how, but training and real life wasn't the same. I was pityfull. I survived, because Darion came to my help. I pull out the two fallen that was still alive and healed them. It was my first contract.

I made a few more with Darion. It was my way of living. Between each contract, I came back to the city. I finally decided to visit teh temple of Selûne in it. I found it bigger than the one where I was trained. I was well received. What I didn't expect, it is to see Loren, the high priestess my temple. I pay my repsect to her, but the love I had for her was long gone. That was I thought, but I was so naive. She asked me to see her later tonight, after the prayer. As she asked, I came to her room. She told me whe was now based in this temple, that Barton have taken the lead of the other temple. I told her my few adventures I had during the month I didn't saw her. She finally reveal me that she was liking the man I had became. During our conversation, my memories was awaking and it only needed that to light up the fire in me. I felt in love, again, with her, but that time, she gives it back.

The next month, I was continuing my job with Darion, always coming back to Loren. I was in paradise. She had been my first love and it became true. Two years like that until I came back from another contract. It was my final, I told Darion I didn't wanted to continue. I decided to come back directly after the contract and not with the group. I wanted to see Loren as soon as possible..." In his voice, there was anger. He tigthen his fist. He was containing his rage. "I'll never forget when I found her in the arms of Elias. He was an elven diplomat establish in teh city. I was a fool to think an elf could fall in love with a human. I must have been a little adventure. Two years in the life of an elf, it is nothing. I found them in the garden of the temple. She saw me. She looked at me, and only saw pity. I tured around and I left." His head down, his eyes closed, his fist was open again. I felt some pity for him. I tried ot hide it, I don't think it would have been the best thing to do.

"I came back to my village" he continued. "I was broken, teared apart. I remember to have thought nothing worst could happen to me. I was wrong, it was just the start. When I arrived in my home town, people didn't recognize me at first. They thought I was a traveler. I stop by the Inn. I found Tobias there, a friend I had when I was young, the son of teh Innkeeper. He had taken the establishment as his father was starting to be old. When he saw me, his eyes became wide and his face fall apart. I thought he had seen a ghost. I asked him if he was alright. He asked me to sit down and he offered me a mug of ale. He then told me. A wolf was hunting the countryside for a month. It was strange, as he was alone. One person had seen it, and he had told he was as large as a veal. Some footprint was found and confirm that. He first only hunt beef and cows, but last week, he have attacked a farm. He killed all the family. As he told this, understood what he meant. He killed all MY family. I didn't let him finish and I ran out of the place. I ran up to my home. 

The door was broken and wide open. I entered the place and saw the trace of blood, the sign of fight. I fall on my knee and I cried. cried all my tears. I stayed like that for 2 hours at least. The night had fallen. I stood up and saw the waning moon in the sky. I prayed Selûne and left to hunt. I remembered a few things my father told me about hunting. I put them to good use. I was so eager to find him that i even cut myself, in hope the blood would attract him to me. In my search, I fall on a stranger. He was looking like a beggar. He told me he was lost and wanted my help. I told him to walk in a direction, that he would find the road and I ignore him. That was a mistake, I was attcked by him as soon as I turned my back. As I face him, I saw a large devilish wolf. The warm blood was slowly flowing in my back. I attacked him with all my rage and despair. I've been lucky and knock him unconscious on a lucky strike. Harmless, I quickly killed him.

I thought it would at least bring me some confort, but no, I was even more desesperate. During a week I stayed in my old house, but I finally left. I travel south. I am not sure where I was heading. It is there I make an halt in your village. A messenger found me. He was carrying a letter from Loren. She only told me she wanted to speak to me, it was very important. And that she will be coming soon, to wait for her. How did she knew I would be there, I didn't knew, but after what she did to me, I let my wrath go on the table next to me. I broke it and I confine myself to my room, eating some dry ration and drinking the water I create myself. I await a whole week for her. On one night, my dreams was disturb. I didn't knew why, so I decided to walk out some fresh air. The moon was full, and for teh first time, i found it disturbing. I rest a moment at the well and someone approach. When she started to spoke, I knew it was Loren. I wanted to confront her. She said she was sorry but that love isn't something people can control. I couldn't control myself. I hit her. She fall on her back. I saw her face. She was cold. I just broke her heart there. Maybe we could have been friend but now it was too late. She stood up and told me that it wasn't for that she was here, but to give me a gift from Selûne. I have been afflicted by Lycanthropie. Selûne decided I wouldn't be cured, but she was giving me a circlet that would help me to control myself."

As he explain it to me his situation, I undertsood why he had received me like he did. He wasn't cured, he could have killed me if he had turned. The moon was full tonight. And then I was scared again. I was scared to see him turn into a wolf and kill me. I imagine him feasting on my death body. He perceived my thought. "You have nothing to scare for tonight. If I had to turn into a wolf, it would already have been made."

"I was borken. I had lost my love, I had lost my family and now I lost my freedom. I didn't knew what to do. The only thing I knew, it is I couldn't stay any longer here. Loren told me Selûne was preventing my transformation for thsi full moon, but ti wouldn't be the case the month. She left me there. I finally go back to my room. I left the village, leaving all my money to the Innkeeper, as I wouldn't need it anymore. I came here, at a day of walk of any civilization. Too far to do any harm to anyone. Selûne have turned her back to me and I am today without any power. I built that small house and I live form the hunt. Every full moon, I bring a fresh deer here to feast on it if I ever transform, to reduce the temptation to wander away..." And then he felt silent.

The fire was almost death, but the sky was dark blue. One more hour and the day would be there. I didn't beleived I had spent the night with a werewolf. I didn't know what to tell him either, so I stayed silent. I stayed like that and stared at him. He was still looking at the ground. He finally stood up and he opened the door. The sun was entering the room. "Come on, I lead you to the road."

As we walked in the forest, he told me "Thanks to have listened. I was forgetting how it was to have company."

"Thanks to you, to have received me. I will keep your secret with me. But now, what will you do?"

He stop and looked at me. He was confused. "Stay here..." he finally answered me.

"You look like a good man. Why couldn't you do something good with that curse? Or maybe get rid of it yourself." I suggested.

"It is too dangerous. I shouldn't have told you that finally." And he led me. We stay silent for anotehr hour. We finally reach the road. "The nearest village is a few hours north. You'll reach it a bit after noon. Good luck." And he left me without another word. I think I've stayed a good half an hour there thinking. And then, I start to walk, south. I had a temple to find, and a werebear to question. If someone could help Silverfield, it was Barton.[/SBLOCK]

The concept that is drawn out od that story is a human Favored Soul of Selûne that has been afflicted by Lycanthropie. To control his state, he has become a SilverStar (PrC found in Faith and Pantheon) That should cover the 20 first level...

After that I would have like to continue with SilverStar in Epic Level, but it has never been develloped in Epic Level, so I might just come back to Favored Soul.


----------



## Rino (Jan 13, 2007)

move to the new topic


----------



## Velmont (Jan 13, 2007)

Oops, miss teh new thread.


----------

